# Getting to SFO Airport from Union Square



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2018)

We're staying at the WorldMark San Francisco for a few days this Fall, at the end of a Bay Area trip to visit relatives.  The rental car we'll have will be turned in on arrival at the resort, to save the $45 daily parking fee.  We'll use public transportation to get around the city. 

But that means on departure day we'll need to decide how best to get to the airport.  Does anybody have good ideas on the best way to do that?  The resort is two blocks from Union Square.  Easiest answer is to take a cab to the airport, which I read is about $60.  Are their other options nearby?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 25, 2018)

There are shuttle services, or you could take BART.  Nearest station is Montgomery St.about an 8 minute walk.  Powell St. Station, which is one stop closer to SFO, is about 11 minutes walk.  BART goes directly to the airport.  That would be the cheapest, and possibly the fastest.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2018)

+1 for BART:  BART has a station right in the airport and the fare from Powel St. to the airport is $9.15 pp.

https://www.bart.gov/tickets/calculator


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 25, 2018)

When my son lived in Walnut Creek and he flew out he took BART to SFO and when his wife's relatives flew in from NYC he would have them take BART to Walnut Creek.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds like BART is the choice to make.  I've ridden it before, but didn't know if there were other options that might be better. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Mar 25, 2018)

Uber if it’s two or more people. Cost around 20-25 total.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Uber if it’s two or more people. Cost around 20-25 total.



Really?  I've never taken Uber.  There will be two of us.  I'll need to look into that.  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 25, 2018)

Remember, that depending on the time of day, BART could be much faster than taking city streets.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Remember, that depending on the time of day, BART could be much faster than taking city streets.



Very good point.  Flight is at 10AM, so I'm thinking between 7 and 8AM.  BART is sounding better all the time. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Sounds like BART is the choice to make.  I've ridden it before, but didn't know if there were other options that might be better. Thanks!
> 
> Dave


None cheaper, unless you hitch a ride with a friend......or walk.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 25, 2018)

Luanne said:


> None cheaper, unless you hitch a ride with a friend......or walk.




Uh...yeah. No.  

I checked Uber.  Looks like the rates are $28-$36, and I assume, a tip.  Checked Lyft and saw similar numbers.

So I think BART is the choice for us.  Concerned about walking to the station with luggage containing $$$ photo equipment, so we may opt for a cab for that short distance.  Still money ahead, I think.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Uh...yeah. No.
> 
> I checked Uber.  Looks like the rates are $28-$36, and I assume, a tip.  Checked Lyft and saw similar numbers.
> 
> ...


Look into shuttles as well.  Super Shuttle, for a shared ride, pick up at hotel would be $34 for two.

We usually don't haul our luggage through San Francisco, but I'd feel safe going between the hotel and BART.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 26, 2018)

I was checking last night. Right now, it’s a bit higher but if you are willing to walk a bit, should still be around $20 with Express Pool for two people. I usually tip by rounding up. For instance, $20 for $18.09 trip.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 26, 2018)

BTW, Uber is very convenient in the city. Usually costs less than $10 for most of the places in the city. We usually take a train to the city to avoid the parking fee, and use Uber for out of place spots where BART does not reach. Also, it might cost even less than BART for 2-4 people as it charges a flat rate.


----------



## Carolyn Arndt (Mar 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> We're staying at the WorldMark San Francisco for a few days this Fall, at the end of a Bay Area trip to visit relatives.  The rental car we'll have will be turned in on arrival at the resort, to save the $45 daily parking fee.  We'll use public transportation to get around the city.
> 
> But that means on departure day we'll need to decide how best to get to the airport.  Does anybody have good ideas on the best way to do that?  The resort is two blocks from Union Square.  Easiest answer is to take a cab to the airport, which I read is about $60.  Are their other options nearby?
> 
> Dave



BART


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2018)

Carolyn Arndt said:


> BART
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, that was already thoroughly discussed.  Dave said they "might" use it, but his concern was taking luggage with $$$ worth of photography equipment through the city.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 26, 2018)

Best thing about BART to the airport is that it is downhill from Worldmark. The walk from BART to Worldmark is a major effort up the steep hills.  Be sure you try the French bistro near Worldmark. By now I don't remember the name, but it is on opposite side of the street and downhill (towards Chinatown) a ways. Food is worth having to walk back up the hill!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Yep, that was already thoroughly discussed.  Dave said they "might" use it, but his concern was taking luggage with $$$ worth of photography equipment through the city.



I think if we catch a cab or Uber to the BART station, that may be the best answer. I know it's not all that far, and I'd likely chance it, but I live with someone who is paranoid about stuff like this, and who won't do it. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think if we catch a cab or Uber to the BART station, that may be the best answer. I know it's not all that far, and I'd likely chance it, but I live with someone who is paranoid about stuff like this, and who won't do it.
> 
> Dave


Catching a cab in San Francisco has been getting more and more difficult.  If you have the hotel call one for you, you are more likely to have success.  I still haven't used Uber.  I've gotten as far as downloading the app, but just haven't needed to use it.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 26, 2018)

Dave - This is not a scary area at all, and at that time of day, the streets will be filled with people.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2018)

We'll be staying there three days. As we're walking around, I may maneuver things to do a walking version ahead of time, to see how steep the streets are, and how far it truly is.  This may all be a lot of fuss over nothing. 

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think if we catch a cab or Uber to the BART station, that may be the best answer. I know it's not all that far, and I'd likely chance it, but I live with someone who is paranoid about stuff like this, and who won't do it.
> 
> Dave



I am the same way, but better if I've done some research. Scope it out on a map, maybe wander that way while you are exploring to get the lay of the land. I'm to the point now with my back/walking issues that all walking cities that we've already visited several times (SF, Seattle, Boston, NYC, Victoria, Vancouver) are off the list for the foreseeable future. Tell your travel partner to be glad they can walk! Of course this assumes you've learned to travel with a roll-aboard and a personal item and that you aren't going on a shopping spree and carrying extra stuff! One trip to Europe with big suitcases was all it took for us to learn to pack lightly, and in fact San Francisco in spring 2005 was the trip we practiced on so the trip to London and Paris in the fall was so much easier!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> Of course this assumes you've learned to travel with a roll-aboard and a personal item and that you aren't going on a shopping spree and carrying extra stuff!



Nope, learned that lesson long ago.  Unless Starbucks has great coffee mugs from that city, we agreed years ago that the only souvenir we can bring home is a refrigerator magnet.  The rest is all photographs. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2018)

We use Super Shuttle alot, and I usually book "non-share" option so that we don't ride with others and the need for additional pick up and drop offs.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2018)

Dave, I was telling dh about this conversation.  Dh is one who will NOT lug suitcases (although he and I did drag our suitcases in NYC from Penn Station to our hotel one year, which was 15 blocks and almost a mile).  Anyway, he always uses a car company.  Pricey, but worth it to him.  If you're interested PM me and I'll give you their name and number.  It's a company he used for years when he was working and we still use them all the time when we come back to the Bay area.


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> This may all be a lot of fuss over nothing.
> 
> Dave



Yes, it is.  It is about a 6-7 minute walk downhill from your accommodation to the BART station.  Easy, peasy.  This is the area of SF that no one worries about.  You're doing it during busy, high traffic weekday hours.  It will even be a pleasant walk providing you don't have a lot of luggage.  BART to SFO airport was made for people like us.  Truly easy and convenient.  20 minute ride, $18 fare for two adults.  Cheaper if anyone is a senior.  Way more reliable than possible traffic delays.  

If you need an escort, PM me and I'll pick you up/walk you to the station.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2018)

jlp879 said:


> Yes, it is.  It is about a 6-7 minute walk downhill from your accommodation to the BART station.  Easy, peasy.  This is the area of SF that no one worries about.  You're doing it during busy, high traffic weekday hours.  It will even be a pleasant walk providing you don't have a lot of luggage.  BART to SFO airport was made for people like us.  Truly easy and convenient.  20 minute ride, $18 fare for two adults.  Cheaper if anyone is a senior.  Way more reliable than possible traffic delays.
> 
> If you need an escort, PM me and I'll pick you up/walk you to the station.



Thanks, Janice.  I think once we're there and see things, we'll have a better idea of what we'll need to do.  It's great to have options, though. Nice of you to offer to walk with us.   

Dave


----------



## ottawasquaw (Mar 26, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, Janice.  I think once we're there and see things, we'll have a better idea of what we'll need to do.  It's great to have options, though. Nice of you to offer to walk with us.
> 
> Dave


I'm surprised everyday by the number of people who have not tried a ride sharing service such as Uber or Lyft. I first used it 7 years ago when my son moved to SF. 
The time and cost of your proposed cab/BART combo will be greater than ride share, especially if you can find a discount for your first ride. I'm sure I can send you an invite that would give you a discount.
I used Lyft on a recent trip. My tip was more than the cost of the ride due to the discount I had on my app. My son used Lyft for the same trip from his home in SF to SFO. It was morning commuter traffic and he was amazed at record time they arrived at SFO.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2018)

ottawasquaw said:


> I'm surprised everyday by the number of people who have not tried a ride sharing service such as Uber or Lyft.



I think for some us, it's because of where we live.  I don't live in a big city, and I wouldn't need it at home.  When I've recently been in a big city on vacation, I usually have a rental car. So opportunity counts for something. It's not that I have anything against it, I just haven't had a serious opportunity.

Dave


----------



## ottawasquaw (Mar 27, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think for some us, it's because of where we live.  I don't live in a big city, and I wouldn't need it at home.  When I've recently been in a big city on vacation, I usually have a rental car. So opportunity counts for something. It's not that I have anything against it, I just haven't had a serious opportunity.
> 
> Dave


oh yes! I agree. It absolutely is about location. I found the Lyft app super user-friendly. It's easier than ever. These programs have really improved over the years.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 27, 2018)

ottawasquaw said:


> I'm surprised everyday by the number of people who have not tried a ride sharing service such as Uber or Lyft. I first used it 7 years ago when my son moved to SF.
> The time and cost of your proposed cab/BART combo will be greater than ride share, especially if you can find a discount for your first ride. I'm sure I can send you an invite that would give you a discount.
> I used Lyft on a recent trip. My tip was more than the cost of the ride due to the discount I had on my app. My son used Lyft for the same trip from his home in SF to SFO. It was morning commuter traffic and he was amazed at record time they arrived at SFO.


We don't use Lyft or Uber because their screening of drivers leave alot to be desired.  Anyone can be a "virtual" Lyft or Uber driver because they apply online, put in "their" Social Security number and the background check is run based on this information.  There is no protection for the consumer against a criminal who fakes their SS to pass their background check.  

The other thing, a side note, a few months ago I had a fraudulent "test" charge ($1) using my credit card from Uber.  The $1 charge is typically done to test if the credit card number is still alive.  That night I had 3 charges, including one from a Chinese restaurant in NY and Amex caught it quickly and alerted me and cancelled my card.  Basically, one of the charges was made by an Uber driver to test if the cc was alive, buying the cc number from syndicates that sold stolen cc numbers.


----------



## turkel (Mar 27, 2018)

We were in SF last Sunday. We saw multiple people lugging luggage from the Bart at the Powell street exit. As long as you have rolling luggage you will be fine.


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Mar 27, 2018)

We use Uber VERY frequently, and now we live somewhere with lyft so we'll probably use them more often.  As drinkers, they're lifesavers.  Potentially literally.  I liked them better in a smaller town where I got to know every single driver, but I'm adjusting.  

Our first real Uber ride was a few years ago, the day after St Paddy's.  Our cars were less than half a mile away, but none of us were in any shape to walk half a mile in the sun.  We got the hotel valet to call us a cab, and we're told it would be ten to fifteen minutes.  After fifteen minutes, we request they call for an update.  Apparently, our driver was sent somewhere else, but they'll send another - it'll be ten to fifteen minutes.  We sigh.  I remember that someone had told us about that Uber thing... I download the app, what the hell.  More waiting.  I register, what the hell.  More waiting.  I'm like, I wonder how long it would take and how much it would cost.  It says three minutes and it'll be less than a minimum rate cab ride, and no fee for extra passengers.  After a few minutes, I click request - what the hell, right??  The uber driver pulls up a few minutes later - still no cab in sight, over half an hour since we first had the hotel call - and the driver mercifully offers us all cool bottled water.  We told the valet guys they need a new cab company.  I have not been in a cab since.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 27, 2018)

LYFT.
Don’t succumb to fear.

Ride-sharing started in SF for a reason.

We have used Lyft often - nothing but great experiences.

You think taxi drivers don’t have issues?  Think again...

Uber in NYC sucks - don’t let that be your measure.

Most use Uber/Lyft in Bay Area for a reason.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2018)

ottawasquaw said:


> I'm surprised everyday by the number of people who have not tried a ride sharing service such as Uber or Lyft. I first used it 7 years ago when my son moved to SF.
> The time and cost of your proposed cab/BART combo will be greater than ride share, especially if you can find a discount for your first ride. I'm sure I can send you an invite that would give you a discount.
> I used Lyft on a recent trip. My tip was more than the cost of the ride due to the discount I had on my app. My son used Lyft for the same trip from his home in SF to SFO. It was morning commuter traffic and he was amazed at record time they arrived at SFO.


We just haven't really needed to use Uber yet.  I did download the app because of a previous experience in NYC when we couldn't get a cab (the time we lugged our suitcases for almost a mile).  But, on our last trip got a cab right away.  We tend to walk a lot when we travel, and in NYC we also use the subway.  We also use private car services in NYC and the Bay area.  More expensive?  Probably.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 27, 2018)

+1 for Uber and Lyft, both of which I use when I am traveling in urban areas. Like Dave, I also live in a more rural area so I use ride-sharing services when I travel to cities either on business or for pleasure. My experiences have been uniformly great with both--and I much prefer ride-sharing to taking a taxi. The apps work great, pricing is generally reasonable (except when you're needing a ride during peak times of the day when prices increase), and the service is fast and efficient.


----------



## ottawasquaw (Mar 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> We don't use Lyft or Uber because their screening of drivers leave alot to be desired.  Anyone can be a "virtual" Lyft or Uber driver because they apply online, put in "their" Social Security number and the background check is run based on this information.  There is no protection for the consumer against a criminal who fakes their SS to pass their background check.
> 
> The other thing, a side note, a few months ago I had a fraudulent "test" charge ($1) using my credit card from Uber.  The $1 charge is typically done to test if the credit card number is still alive.  That night I had 3 charges, including one from a Chinese restaurant in NY and Amex caught it quickly and alerted me and cancelled my card.  Basically, one of the charges was made by an Uber driver to test if the cc was alive, buying the cc number from syndicates that sold stolen cc numbers.


Your post is very confusing. Was it just a coincidence that your cc had a fraudulent Uber charge? I will specially recommend Lyft. For some, "uber" is now a verb but it is a company I will no longer use.

Keep in mind that a background check will only catch those who already have a record. I mention this because a friend recently confided that Dr. Larry Nassar had been involved in the youth ministry program at her church.

But always be smart and err on the side of caution.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 27, 2018)

ottawasquaw said:


> Your post is very confusing. Was it just a coincidence that your cc had a fraudulent Uber charge? I will specially recommend Lyft. For some, "uber" is now a verb but it is a company I will no longer use.
> 
> Keep in mind that a background check will only catch those who already have a record. I mention this because a friend recently confided that Dr. Larry Nassar had been involved in the youth ministry program at her church.
> 
> But always be smart and err on the side of caution.


Essentially, someone ran a Uber charge against my cc for $1.  A test charge ($1) is typically done buy potential buyers of stolen cc numbers.  The buyers of cc numbers will run a test charge to make sure that the cc is still alive before making large charges, often at stores like Frys for high value items.  Only a Uber driver or someone working within Uber can use their system to run a charge against a credit card when it shows up as an Uber charge.


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Mar 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Essentially, someone ran a Uber charge against my cc for $1.  A test charge ($1) is typically done buy potential buyers of stolen cc numbers.  The buyers of cc numbers will run a test charge to make sure that the cc is still alive before making large charges, often at stores like Frys for high value items.  Only a Uber driver or someone working within Uber can use their system to run a charge against a credit card when it shows up as an Uber charge.



I think it's more likely that the scammer used your card to sign up a referral account, which gets a credit to the new account as well as the referring account.  It puts a $1 charge on the card - confirming it's active - and then gives both accounts some free money for rides.  Anyone with access to burner phones can do this.

I don't mean it's impossible that an Uber driver was the source, though I'm really not sure they actually have the ability to manually charge/test a card that a customer hands them.  I just think the other situation is far more likely.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 27, 2018)

iwanttoflyaway said:


> I think it's more likely that the scammer used your card to sign up a referral account, which gets a credit to the new account as well as the referring account.  It puts a $1 charge on the card - confirming it's active - and then gives both accounts some free money for rides.  Anyone with access to burner phones can do this.
> 
> I don't mean it's impossible that an Uber driver was the source, though I'm really not sure they actually have the ability to manually charge/test a card that a customer hands them.  I just think the other situation is far more likely.



I do not know what is a referring account.  A customer won't be charged $1 for a ride.


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Mar 27, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I do not know what is a referring account.  A customer won't be charged $1 for a ride.



So, say someone has an Uber account on their phone.  There is a link somewhere in the app that lets people 'refer' their friends - that link gives both the referrer and the person being referred some free credit towards their next ride.  It looks like the referrer currently gets $10 and the referee gets $5 off their first four rides - I know it used to just be a flat credit of $20 to each of them.  The referee's credit card is only charged $1, just to confirm that the card is active.

Again, I don't think Uber drivers have the ability to manually charge credit card numbers - so while it's possible someone connected to Uber was involved, I think it's far more likely that Uber was scammed too.


----------

